

RIAA: Someone Else Is Pirating Through Our IP-Addresses - ElbertF
https://torrentfreak.com/riaa-someone-else-is-pirating-through-out-ip-addresses-111221/

======
joejohnson
Previously posted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3377641>

